# Help identifying my chain guard 1930s?



## 1937Zenith (Sep 11, 2021)

This is my little rat project at the moment. The chain guard is off of a women’s bike I stripped many years ago but I can’t remember what kind of bike it came off of. I am going to have to modify it to get it to clamp securely to this frame but before I do so just wanted to see if anyone could identify the chain guard? Is it rare etc? Just making sure I’m not ruining something worth saving haha


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 12, 2021)

Looks like the attachment bracket was designed for more of a straight down tube bicycle; little provision for adapting the fit; (the frame has a streamlined down tube).

The 19-holes were sold on *new* bicycles; e.g., Shelby, or as aftermarket accessories. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/year-brand-of-my-chain-guard.196890/


----------

